# Wattwürmer plümpern



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (21. Februar 2018)

Moin, mal ne bescheidene Frage:
Kann man jetzt eigentlich Watties plümpern, oder machen die auch Winteruhe?#c


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

na logo geht das----aber dir frieren die Haxen ab;-))


----------



## banja1 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Aber nur wenn du in kurze Hose kommst dann sind welche da !!! Letzte Woche beim Angeln habe ich Haufen gesehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

das hört sich doch gut an, Nobbi das plümpern ist nur das Vorspiel.......da du ja nicht mit mir auf Quappen willst
Der Plan ist danach mit dem Kayak auf Platte zu gehen und mal schauen ob schon Heringe in der Bucht sind, Ziel ist wohl mal Pelzerhaken...
So, und nochmal zum Thema, kann man in Pelzerhaken gut plümpern? Weil sonst würd ich vorher in Haffkrug anfangen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Quappen Angeln OK

machen wir neues Thema auf ?

bin dabei .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

moin, so ich habe heute mal den Tag genossen und wollte schauen was so geht.Erstmal nach Niendorf, dort stand aber der Wind voll drauf, alles trübe, also ab nach Pelzerhaken. Dort war das Wasser klar, ich mich angezogen und rein.....keine Haufen:c
Ich denk probier mal trotzdem und wurde auch fündig.Die Würmer sassen im Sand.Dann hab ich immer in die Trichter die ich gespült hab geguckt und die Würmer eingesammelt.Bis ich dann gesehen habe, das die meisten schon ausserhalb lagen, also meine Methode angepasst.Schön aufgewirbelt, alles beruhigen lassen und dann um die Löcher die Würmer eingesammelt. Zum einsammelm habe ich ein Edelstahl Passiersieb auf einen Alustiel geschraubt, und finde das ein bischen zu groß.Ich werde mir jetzt mal ein grobes Teesieb am Stiel besorgen und das mal versuchen.....hat sonst noch jemand nen anderen Tip für mich?
Am Ende waren es 58 knackige Watties, die ich jetzt morgen bei dem schönen Wetter mal den Platten im HH Hafen anbieten werde.Den Rest werde ich dann wieder salzen und einfrieren, dann hab ich welche für Spontanausflüge zu liegen:vik:
Macht auf jeden Fall Laune, und bei 25 Cent das Stück imLaden, habe ich meine Fahrkosten gut investiert#h


----------



## Nuesse (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Braucht man eigentlich fürs Plümpern eine Genehmigung oder besteht Jedermannsrecht ?

Petri zu den Würmern


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

@Buttie-Hohlie

Ein Aquariumkescher am Stiel geht auch prima. Wir haben den am Stielende des Plümpers mit befestigt.

https://www.ebay.de/i/332397058984?chn=ps&var=541412103901


----------



## oh-nass-iss (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Moin,

mal ne Frage... funktioniert das mit den Watties nur in der Lübecker Bucht, oder auch weiter östlich (Darß, Rügen, Hiddensee)?
Hatte bis heute gedacht, dass es die Dinger nur in der Nordsee gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

aquariumkescher ist son Teil mit Netz 10x10?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*



oh-nass-iss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage... funktioniert das mit den Watties nur in der Lübecker Bucht, oder auch weiter östlich (Darß, Rügen, Hiddensee)?
> Hatte bis heute gedacht, dass es die Dinger nur in der Nordsee gibt.




interessante Frage


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*



oh-nass-iss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage... funktioniert das mit den Watties nur in der Lübecker Bucht, oder auch weiter östlich (Darß, Rügen, Hiddensee)?
> Hatte bis heute gedacht, dass es die Dinger nur in der Nordsee gibt.




bevor du jetzt ganz Rügen umgräbst und den Darß unterspülst: lass das! Dort gibt keine  (bzw kaum noch )Wattwürmer.

Ich würde meinen-kurz hinter Rostock machts nahezu keinen Sinn mehr , gezielt auf die borstigen Gesellen zu jagen.
Zum einen gibt es den Untergrund kaum und zum anderen ist der Salzgehalt der Ostsee dort bereits zu gering.

Wattwürmer gibts natürlich in der Ostsee. Vom Westen kommend bis Rerik (Salzhaff) und jeden Fall auf Langeland.


----------



## blumi (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*



Buttie-Hohlie schrieb:


> moin, so ich habe heute mal den Tag genossen und wollte schauen was so geht.Erstmal nach Niendorf, dort stand aber der Wind voll drauf, alles trübe, also ab nach Pelzerhaken. Dort war das Wasser klar, ich mich angezogen und rein.....keine Haufen:c
> Ich denk probier mal trotzdem und wurde auch fündig.Die Würmer sassen im Sand.Dann hab ich immer in die Trichter die ich gespült hab geguckt und die Würmer eingesammelt.Bis ich dann gesehen habe, das die meisten schon ausserhalb lagen, also meine Methode angepasst.Schön aufgewirbelt, alles beruhigen lassen und dann um die Löcher die Würmer eingesammelt. Zum einsammelm habe ich ein Edelstahl Passiersieb auf einen Alustiel geschraubt, und finde das ein bischen zu groß.Ich werde mir jetzt mal ein grobes Teesieb am Stiel besorgen und das mal versuchen.....hat sonst noch jemand nen anderen Tip für mich?
> Am Ende waren es 58 knackige Watties, die ich jetzt morgen bei dem schönen Wetter mal den Platten im HH Hafen anbieten werde.Den Rest werde ich dann wieder salzen und einfrieren, dann hab ich welche für Spontanausflüge zu liegen:vik:
> Macht auf jeden Fall Laune, und bei 25 Cent das Stück imLaden, habe ich meine Fahrkosten gut investiert#h



Moin Moin Buttie-Hohlie,

ich glau es nicht ich habe dich auf der Web Cam gesehen Heute am Nachmittag du hast da bei Surf und Sail geplümpert....das ist ja ordentlich und ich dachte schon da Angelt einer auf Mefo...:g bei Ost 4 kannst du ihn der Bucht nur Pelze...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

musst du mir denn immer über die Schulter schaun? ich werde beim nächsten mal winken #h


----------



## oh-nass-iss (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> bevor du jetzt ganz Rügen umgräbst und den Darß unterspülst: lass das! Dort gibt keine  (bzw kaum noch )Wattwürmer.
> 
> Ich würde meinen-kurz hinter Rostock machts nahezu keinen Sinn mehr , gezielt auf die borstigen Gesellen zu jagen.
> Zum einen gibt es den Untergrund kaum und zum anderen ist der Salzgehalt der Ostsee dort bereits zu gering.
> ...



Mist, jetzt muss ich das "Spülschiff" und die Hochleistungspumpen in der "Bucht" wieder loswerden* 

*Danke für die Antwort
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## exstralsunder (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*



oh-nass-iss schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt muss ich das "Spülschiff" und die Hochleistungspumpen in der "Bucht" wieder loswerden*
> 
> *Danke für die Antwort
> Gruß
> Ralf



ab damit zu ebay.nl oder so.|supergri


----------

